# Seats from ?



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

Can anybody identify what these seats came from?
They came in the 70 gto I just bought, I don't think there stock... was a manual car but now auto with a console from a 70ish Grand Prix...


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The buckets are your originals that were recovered by a local trim shop years ago. '69 and '70 were only two years that used that color of green rear seat shell. 

the console is indeed one of the '73-77 GrandPrix/ GrandAm/ Lux LeMans styles, can be further narrowed down by the style of fake wood grain.


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok..great thanks for the info... Is who has best price on factory like seat apholstery?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

.Legendary makes the best quality reproduction seat covers. ACI produces the best quality molded foam. Have ordered both before from Wellington Classics in Colorado, hard to beat their prices.

http://www.wellingtonclassics.com/html/legendary_auto_interiors.html


----------

